
Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte tells people 'go ahead and kill' addicts - benologist
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-02/philippines-rodrigo-duterte-urges-communists-to-kill-criminals/7562912
======
pseingatl
Is he pardoning the killers prior to the commission of the act? Interesting
legal issue. He certainly could grant them immunity from prosecution. Great
for Philippine tourism.

~~~
benologist
He has a history of publicly condoning and inciting death squads, which soared
during his time as a Mayor, so while they may not be officially pardoned his
killers almost certainly won't be prosecuted this decade.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davao_Death_Squad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davao_Death_Squad)

